# Help on Cage decor



## booyea797 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey Everyone I need a little help on my cage I only have a 40 gallon B right now for my extreme I will hopefully get Tuesday But i Need pics peoples Baby cages Good Substrate Basking Spots Hide Spots Plants ETC Pics speaks a thousand words please Help


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 16, 2011)

more important what kind of uvb and heat source are you using? also welcome to tegutalk alot of people on here to help you


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 16, 2011)

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8799#axzz1SJ1ESBud
J.sawyer48 posted some pics of their enclosure, it might help you get a better idea.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is my female tegu Riley in her old 40B. Pic is actually when I first got her. She was adorable lol.


[attachment=2765][attachment=2766]


----------



## booyea797 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey Thanks sorry I forgot to go into the welcome room im using a powersun 100 wat I just went out and bought the Zoo Med Eco Earth and Zoo Med All Natural Cyprus Mulch one other thing how deep should the bedding be ill try to post up pics asap


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 16, 2011)

for a baby you can probably do just a few inches, enough to allow the tegu to cover itself if it wants.


----------



## booyea797 (Jul 16, 2011)

I got two bags of the eco earth and one bag of the cypruss in it mix up some spots are higher then others its proably about 3 4 inches deep should i becareful. and also I see in alot of cages people dont have any open space for them to roam in is this ok.. im scared to put to much in and not enough in.  I want the Very best for my Extreme when he is little and when he gets bigger have the best of the best ))


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 16, 2011)

You don't need to put a lot into your tegu enclosure. Most people do that initially because they want it to look nice but you will find that as the tegu gets older you simply cannot do it. They are too destructive. Here is a pic of my female right before I moved her into her new 8x4. She was not even a year old and she hibernated like 5 months. They grow very fast.

[attachment=2768][attachment=2769]


----------



## booyea797 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Does anyone know Y i just plug in my powersun and c my temps I turn it off after about 45 min and now it wont turn back on. and is to much bedding dangerous


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 16, 2011)

You can't turn on mercury vapor bulbs on and off like you can incandescent. They need like a cool down time. I don't know how long that is though. I don't think too much bedding is dangerous unless you have a lot of stuff on top of it like rocks in which they can collapse on your tegu.


----------



## booyea797 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks What is the best basking Temp Cool Temp and humidity needed and whats to cold at night because my room gets cool at night and low humidity so would a fogger be a bad idea ?? and also the tank is by a window which i get nice sunlight into is it ok i keep the blinds open all day and get natural sunlight into as well as the mvb


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 16, 2011)

yeah if youve got havy objects like rocks always make sure they are sturdy, all of mine touch the floor of the enclosure with dirt spread around it. decorations dont last too long with adults.


----------



## booyea797 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks I got a big round cork on my basking side thats pretty big to hide and bask on and other side a half cork with a big water bowl that sits in the ground but knowing from past lizards running around in the front bunch of bedding will get in the bowl i just want tuesday to come so i can have my little guy


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool side temps should be mid to upper 70's. Warm side should be mid 80's. Basking spot between 100-110 preferably. No temp needed at night. My room is cold also. My tegu's cage drops into the upper 60's at night sometimes which is cool. I would think the window would just raise the temp of the enclosure. I would keep the blinds closed. UVB can't penetrate through glass anyways. I can't really help you with the humidifier I have never used one. However the way I kept humidity up was I put damp towels on the enclosure and when they got dry I would poor water through them. It makes it look like it is raining in the enclosure.


----------

